# coco's back



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

It's been a while so thought that i would put some pics of coco on, she has had a hair cut







it had to be done she was so long hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

so much hair think she looks like a bison xx


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

much better, coco is a lovely colour golden with dark patches and even some grey, pics just dont show how lovely her coat truly is xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is just beautiful!! Her colour is wonderful,i just love sables!! xxx


----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

hope you all like the pic's and hi to jojo hope you are well xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very cute!! love her colours....and what a difference with the pre hair cut photo!!! they cut away a full dog!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Anne Marie ... what stunning photos of Coco .. I actually prefer the sables when they have been cut ... Coco has a stunning colouring, really beautiful .. her colouring remind me of toffee  yummyyyyy


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Happy birthday sis! I wonder if you have an extremely fun loving personality like Zac and the sweetness of Charley our mum? In my first year, I have won the Cockapoo Owner´s Club Equafleece competition, cheered the Queen in London on her Jubilee, spent the day with my dad at his office where I did not touch a single piece of paper and got lots of cuddles and finally I have made loads of friends in my local field where I love to have a good time! Will try and send photos soon. Love Brother Alfie xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the Alfie update ...   Oh photos please xxx


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=386F5CA9D9C10E1D!3627&authkey=!APeOrun5Pd6x1dg

Alfie!


----------



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

And these:

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=386F5CA9D9C10E1D!3629&authkey=!AOlvP8h9e0jLO84

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=386F5CA9D9C10E1D!3630&authkey=!AOR4zvCfIR-W_iY


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

ajk said:


> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=386F5CA9D9C10E1D!3627&authkey=!APeOrun5Pd6x1dg
> 
> Alfie!


What a beautiful smile!


----------

